# /proc /sys modification time always in future

## bfury25

Hi,

After an emerge, i had "*One of the files in /etc/{conf.d,init.d} or /etcrc.conf has a modification time in the future" messages at boot time, that i got rid of with re-emerging baselayout.

But with this modification time problem, i realized that my /proc and /sys directories were mounted one hour in future, and that everytime i boot.

Is that normal? (in my /etc/conf.d/clock file, TIME is set to "local" and TIMEZONE to "Europe/Paris", so i am in GMT+1)

----------

## d2_racing

I have this little problem too.

I think that's because of the time in my bios.

Also, I only have this message when I boot for the first time.

If I reboot, this message will not show up.

Bottom line, weird problem  :Sad: 

----------

## rullzer

You should check yout settings in: /etc/conf.d/clock  :Wink: 

rullz

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your /etc/conf.d/clock plz  :Smile: 

----------

## rullzer

I do not have my laptop with me right now but here comes the /etc/conf.d/clock from the winxp/gentoo box of my parents:

```
# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".a

TIMEZONE="Europe/Amsterdam"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"
```

Hope it helps  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

I have the same config file as yours.Except for my time zone : America/Montreal

I don't know what to think   :Question: 

----------

## alienvenom

I got this after doing an install once. The problem is quite apparent if you perform the following:

```
localhost ~ # ls -Rl /etc/{conf.d,init.d}

/etc/conf.d:

total 128

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   254 May  3  2007 bootmisc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   903 May  3  2007 clock

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   722 May  3  2007 consolefont

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   442 May  3  2007 crypto-loop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   372 May  3  2007 env_whitelist

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   580 May  3  2007 gpm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   430 May  3  2007 hdparm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    83 May  3  2007 hostname

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   709 May  3  2007 keymaps

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   123 May  3  2007 local.start

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   217 May  3  2007 local.stop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   264 May  3  2007 net

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 33624 May  3  2007 net.example

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   542 May  3  2007 ntp-client

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   179 May  3  2007 ntpd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8868 May  3  2007 rc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   149 May  3  2007 rsyncd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   436 Aug  3  2006 slapd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   396 May  3  2007 sshd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11930 May  3  2007 wireless.example

/etc/init.d:

total 152

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3633 May  3  2007 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1194 May  3  2007 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3183 May  3  2007 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3047 May  3  2007 clock

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1429 May  3  2007 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1625 May  3  2007 crypto-loop

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 May  3  2007 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    23 May  3  2007 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.s                                                                             h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   951 May  3  2007 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5987 May  3  2007 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3407 May  3  2007 hdparm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   433 May  3  2007 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1874 May  3  2007 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   620 May  3  2007 local

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1768 May  3  2007 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2947 May  3  2007 modules

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 May  3  2007 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30522 May  3  2007 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3046 May  3  2007 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1473 May  3  2007 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   833 May  3  2007 ntp-client

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   827 May  3  2007 ntpd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   670 May  3  2007 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   304 May  3  2007 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   276 May  3  2007 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   558 May  3  2007 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    23 May  3  2007 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.s                                                                             h

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   385 May  3  2007 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   584 Aug  3  2006 slapd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   495 Aug  3  2006 slurpd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2046 May  3  2007 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1840 May  3  2007 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   915 May  3  2007 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   530 May  3  2007 vixie-cron
```

Note the lack of a time in the timstamp. I simply performed the following command and it fixed it:

```
touch /etc/{conf.d,init.d}/*
```

then we get:

```
localhost ~ # ls -Rl /etc/{conf.d,init.d}

/etc/conf.d:

total 128

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   254 May  3 01:45 bootmisc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   903 May  3 01:45 clock

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   722 May  3 01:45 consolefont

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   442 May  3 01:45 crypto-loop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   372 May  3 01:45 env_whitelist

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   580 May  3 01:45 gpm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   430 May  3 01:45 hdparm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    83 May  3 01:45 hostname

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   709 May  3 01:45 keymaps

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   123 May  3 01:45 local.start

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   217 May  3 01:45 local.stop

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   264 May  3 01:45 net

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 33624 May  3 01:45 net.example

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   542 May  3 01:45 ntp-client

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   179 May  3 01:45 ntpd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8868 May  3 01:45 rc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   149 May  3 01:45 rsyncd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   436 May  3 01:45 slapd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   396 May  3 01:45 sshd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11930 May  3 01:45 wireless.example

/etc/init.d:

total 152

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3633 May  3 01:45 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1194 May  3 01:45 checkfs

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3183 May  3 01:45 checkroot

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3047 May  3 01:45 clock

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1429 May  3 01:45 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1625 May  3 01:45 crypto-loop

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 May  3  2007 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    23 May  3  2007 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   951 May  3 01:45 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5987 May  3 01:45 halt.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3407 May  3 01:45 hdparm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   433 May  3 01:45 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1874 May  3 01:45 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   620 May  3 01:45 local

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1768 May  3 01:45 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2947 May  3 01:45 modules

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 May  3  2007 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30522 May  3 01:45 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3046 May  3 01:45 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1473 May  3 01:45 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   833 May  3 01:45 ntp-client

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   827 May  3 01:45 ntpd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   670 May  3 01:45 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   304 May  3 01:45 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   276 May  3 01:45 rmnologin

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   558 May  3 01:45 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    23 May  3  2007 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   385 May  3 01:45 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   584 May  3 01:45 slapd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   495 May  3 01:45 slurpd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2046 May  3 01:45 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1840 May  3 01:45 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   915 May  3 01:45 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   530 May  3 01:45 vixie-cron
```

----------

